# Baby Back Rib Question - Rub ?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I've always cooked my Baby back Ribs over a gas grill using BBQ sauce as a marinate.

Today, I watch Emeril Lagasse on tv and enjoyed it. Then I decided to go to his web site and find the recipe.... well, i did not find it. However, since I was cooking Baby Back Ribs tonight, thought I would find one of his recipes.

He uses a 'RUB' (i have never used rubs) and cooks the ribs inside aluminun foil after he had applied the rub and then he adds a sauce after they are cooked.

I tried this and they were really tender and not dried out like they normally are. I did not have a 'rub', so i just used some Tony's chacerie (sp).
After they were cooked, I added some bbq sauce mixed with worchestershire sauce and it was good, but not great.

I know you folks out there can teach me the best way to cook ribs.

thanks,
B.D


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Make your own rub. It's pretty simple. You can find an easy recipe online and change it up to your taste. I cook my ribs for a while and then I wrap in foil. Also, those rubs at the grocery stores are pretty good. You can tweak them a little to suit your taste. I don't sauce mine, anybody can throw sauce on some ribs and make them taste good.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

google 3-2-1 ribs.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> google 3-2-1 ribs.


Method works great on spare ribs, maybe too much for baby backs.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I shave 30 minutes or so off of each step for baby backs.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

grub rub from Academy is pretty good stuff.


----------



## mathewperry (Apr 20, 2010)

You can try mixing 2 cups Dijon mustard, a cup of minced parsley, half a cup dried orange or lemon peel, crushed rosemary leaves, black pepper and salt. That’s what I mix together for a rub.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

So, tell me how to use the rub.

I saw somewhere that regulara yellow mustard is rubbed all over the meat and then the rub is applied or rather sprinkled all over the meat.

The mustard was suppose to allow the rub to stay on the meat.

How do you guys do it?

thanks,
B.D


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I never cook baby backs. I cook spares, but I use my own rub I call "Pimp Dust" cook at 275 for 1.5hrs wrap and another 1.5hrs then pull and let rest for 30 to 40 minutes. If I cooked BB's id probly do the same just 1hr / 1hr. Baby backs are just about as foolproof as you can get. Like posted before start with a basic rub recipe and then adjust to your taste.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

B.D.
I usually use mustard before the rub. I have used regular yellow, brown, and honey. each add their own flavor. The mustard does two things. 1- it helps hold the rub on. 2- the vinager in the mustard acts as a tenderizer and starts breaking down the meat. Next I apply a rub liberaly to both sides of the ribs. As others have said store bought rubs are good but you can easly make your own to your taste. I use paprika, black pepper, sea salt, brown sugar, cumin, onion and garlic powder. You can start with this and play with ther ratios until you find what you like. After applying the rub I wrap my ribs in foil and let them set in the fridge over night. Before you put them on the pit the next day take them out of the fridge and let the come to room temp.

Now I cook my ribs for 1.5 hrs in the foil and then take them out. Then I will add my smoking wood to the grill and cook for another 1.5 to 2 hrs to get the smoky flavor. I never let the temp get above 300F( usually keep it around 250F) and I always cook indirectly. If I add sauce I will add it at the end of the cook about the last 30 min.

RR


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We make our own rubs that we hope to market soon. Thanks to you that gave me the feedback. I have bought and tried alot of rubs in the last few months seeing what's out there. 99% of them have salt as the main ingredient. I have never liked that and we all know it's not that good for you either.

We eat at BW3 weekly and they make a mango-habenero wing sauce. You can buy any of their flavors. So the Mrs smoked her ribs with her rub like she always does and then to finish them she brushed on that sauce and wrapped them in foil.

Dang they was good...


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm lazy.
I use 1/2 lawry's seasoned salt, and 1/2 brown sugar for my rub and everyone rants and raves about how good it is and wants to know what is in it 

did I say I was lazy? then I throw the ribs in my electric cookshack smoker-no foil, 225 degrees, 4.5 hrs. then everyone rants and raves about how good the ribs are .........and they are right


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

RR

Thanks for the step by step instructions.

As a side note, I have a friend who cooks a ham on the grill. Not sure how he does it, but I do know he uses mustard and is very good.

B.D


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I've tried Emeril's seasoning, and I'm just not a big fan of it. There are alot better rubs out there. One of the things that's worked for me is to put a light coat of cooking oil on . . . just makes any rub stick better. Another thing that works for me is, if I want a sweet rib, I melt my brown suguar and honey togther in a sause pan - then I wrap. Works everytime. wg


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

*BBQ Rub*

I actually found out about this stuff as posted on here years ago. www.texasbbqrub.com is a local guy who makes awesome rub and has a newsletter and forum that you can find out just about anything BBQ related. You can follow his step by step instructions and will be pleased with the results. The sampler pack makes a great gift for father's day or any guy's birthday (or girl who likes to BBQ). I actually do the outside cooking in my family and my husband cooks more inside the house!


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

ifish2 said:


> I actually found out about this stuff as posted on here years ago. www.texasbbqrub.com is a local guy who makes awesome rub and has a newsletter and forum that you can find out just about anything BBQ related. You can follow his step by step instructions and will be pleased with the results. The sampler pack makes a great gift for father's day or any guy's birthday (or girl who likes to BBQ). I actually do the outside cooking in my family and my husband cooks more inside the house!


What he said!!! It's great stuff!!!


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

As for ribs, I only cook babybacks. Everyone always raves about them too. As with all pork I cook, I use just salt and pepper, but I do put brown sugar on the ribs.

On the grill or in the oven:
I use salt, pepper, olive oil and brown sugar in a "sauce mix"
Coat both sides with sauce, then sear both sides.
Coat with above-noted sauce.
Wrap in foil with a little vent.
Slow and low, about 250F, for 3.5 hours, give or take 30 minutes.
Wrap a whole clove/bud of garlic in foil, with some butter or olive oil in it and cook it alongside the ribs.
Take ribs out, apply that sauce again, then smear liquid garlic over the top.
BAM!!! BAM BAM!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I mostly use BB ribs because they cook quicker and do not have as much fat to render as spares. I like them both equally as far as taste goes. When I do cook spares, I have them trimmed to St. Louis style.

As far as rub goes, I like to make my own. It is not my recipe. It is Mike Mills' "magic dust" recipe that I make a few changes. I buy all my spices at Penzys in the Heights. I feel that using quality spices makes all the difference. I like this rub because it is high in paprika, which gives the barbeque an awesome color. For store bought, I prefer to go to the mexican meat markets and get their red fajita seasoning.

Here is the magic dust recipe:


1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons cayenne
I substitute turbinado sugar for regular sugar. Do not use regular or brown sugar in rubs. It will scorch. I also add different dried herbs such as tarragon, cilantro and sage. I mix it in a food processor.

Before applying the rub, I take the membrane off of the back side and apply a thin coat of yellow mustard. This helps keep the rub on the meat and helps make a nice bark.

I fill a regular spray bottle with apple juice and spray the ribs while they are cooking. The apple juice will slowly carmalize on the meat. I do not add a sauce at the end. The AJ is good enough. I don't start spraying the AJ until the rub has had time to cook onto the meat (usually 1 to 1.5 hours). From there, I spray every 30 minutes until the ribs are cooked.

The key to baby backs is knowing when to take them off of the pit. Most times, if the ribs are not too good, you either took them off to early, or left them on too long. For the most part, this is way more important than the rub you use.

Also, as with any bbq, a clean fire with the correct amount of smoke is extremely important.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I just did some Baby Back ribs this weekend on the smoker and I use this method...2-2-1. (2 hrs unwrapped - 1 hr wrapped - 1 hr unwrapped)
I'll post the full recipe / instructions in a new thread.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have used this rub. for ribs on a gas grill. 
http://shop.zachspice.com/category.sc?categoryId=2
I have used it on steaks as well.


----------

